# مادة الأيبوكسي



## suleeman (4 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يوجد بين الاخوة المهندسين من لديه فكرة عن مكونات مادة الأيبوكسي ( بولي يورثين مخفف ) وعن مقادير تصنيعها وطرقها . 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

وأدا بالأمكان أن كان أحد لديه فكرة عن مصادر رمل السيلكا بسوريا أكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / سليمان

هناك فرق بين الايبوكسى والبولى يوريثان كمواد 
فلو سمحت حدد طلبك حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك
واليك بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن اليبوكسى وهو نوعان
1. ايبوكسى solvent base
2. ايبوكسى solvent free
ولكل نوع يمكن عمل اكثر من نظام لعملية الحماية من الصدا


----------



## suleeman (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ محمود المحترم.
شكرا على مرورك . أنا قصدت نوعية الأيبوكسي المستعملة في طلاء الممرات والكراجات ومحطات الوقود يعني أيبوكسي الارضيات . ( solvanet based )


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل ... سليمان
رمضان كريم...
اليك بعض المعلومات عن ايبوكسى الارضيات
اما ان يكون solvent base
او ان يكون solvent free 
وفى كلتا الحالتين يكون نظام الدهان كالاتى
1. sealer
2. ( flooring coat ( TWO or THREE components


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ويرجع الاستخدام للتوصيف الفنى من قبل استشارى العميل
وكل مكان انت زكرتة لة نظام دهان محدد بسمك معين
وافضل انواع ايبوكسى الارضيات هو ال self leveling epoxy solvent free - two or three components
اخوك محمود


----------



## yane_n (25 يناير 2010)

ما هو رمل السيلكا يرجى التوضيح ؟


----------



## المهندس5 (17 أبريل 2010)

ششششششششششششششششششكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## chemicaleng (18 أبريل 2010)

yane_n قال:


> ما هو رمل السيلكا يرجى التوضيح ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
رمل السيليكا ( المقصود هو الرمل الابيض الناعم ) ويطحن عادة الى نعومات مختلفة والاخ كاتب الموضوع كان يستفسر عنة لانة ( مطحون الرمل الابيض النقى الناعم ) يستخدم كرشة على سطح الايبوكسى ( المستخدم كحماية للارضيات ) وذلك لمنع الانزلاق على ارضيات الايبوكسى 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد ايبوكسى بنستخدمها فى السيارات حيث بتدهن بيها السيارة قبل دهانها اى وهى لسه على الصاج 
ياريت تساعدونى فى طريقة لتصنيعها وهى بيبقى معاها مصلب او منشف
وربنا يكرمكم


----------



## drill20 (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مختار المهندسين (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

دهانات الايبوكسي نظام دهانات صناعية وتجميلية في غاية الروعة وله عدة ميزات وله سيئات ايضا 
وبما ان سؤالك كان عن دهان محطات البنزين وكراجات وغيرة فلكل موقع دهان مخصص وطرق التنفيذ تختلف من منطقة الى اخرى .
اما دهانات الايبوكسي بشكل عام تاتي في عبوات part A+PART B ويمكن ان تاتي PART C حسب نظام الايبوكسي الذي تريد تطبيقة .
ودهانات الايبوكسي يتم تنفيذها من 150 ميكرون الى 8 ملم حسب النوع ويمكن ان يتعدى ايضا في بعض الحالات 4 سم .
اما عن السيلكا فلم يتم التوضيح جيدا ولكن اعطيك فكرة صغيرة .
يتم انتاج رمال السيلكا في معامل خاصة وتنتج عن طريق التفجير وهي طبيعية وموجودة في الطبيعة بكثرة وافضل رمال السيلكا من ناحية القوة والنقاء فهي موجودة في الاردن وعلى معرفة تامة باصحاب المعامل (راس النبع ) وليس التجار .
اما اذا كان قصدك عن السيلكا فلور وهي بودرة ناعمة جدا تصل من 200 ميكرون الى 75ميكرون فهذه تدخل حيز الطحن والصناعة .
تحياتي لك اخوك المختار


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ريت يكون في توضيح أكثر عن المكونات الخاصة بصناعة الاءيبوكسي ومكونات النوعين اعلاه(الفرق بينهما تماما) وشكرا


----------



## jawaher-eng (18 مايو 2013)

مكونات طن من الايبوكسي ...


----------



## ahmadaltahan (6 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير حاب اتعرف على طريقة تصنيع الايبوكسي كصناعة وليس كتنفيذ و تطبيق ارجو من الله ان اوفق بمعرفة الاساسيات بطريقة التصنيع بشكل عام


----------



## sasa4m (18 مايو 2015)

ممكن اعرف اشتري الايبوكسي والمصلب منين
شكرا لكم
بتكلم عن الخام


----------



## احمد - احمد (12 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم اطلب منكم الوصف العام لمادة الايبوكسي المستخدم في طلاء او تغليف الانابيب الناقلة للسوائل القابلة للاشتعال والتي توضع تحت الارض ................... راجين الاجابة منكم


----------



## coamp (13 يوليو 2015)

إخوانى بخصوص الإيبوكسى، ارجو العلم ان أساس مصلباته هو المصلبات الأمينية وهى قد تكون مضرة جدا بالصحة وقد تسبب السرطان واضرار اخطر بالإنسان. فى الدول الغربية هناك منتجات ايبوكسية تستخدم بها مصلبات امينية غير ضارة بالصحة (او يغلب عليها الظن) فتخضع لإختبارات ومتابعة، وتباع على هذا الأساس. لكن نظرا لأن اغلب الدول العربية لا يوجد بها معيير جودة تذكر او اى اهتمام بروح الإنسان فوجب التنبيه.


----------

